# 3D FX Transfers



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Was in the Halloween Express the other day looking at the latex and blood when I found the 3D FX Transfers. Has anyone tried these before? I have not ever heard of them before and was curious if anyone had any experience with them. They looked pretty realistic but I was wondering how well they held up and if they were reusable. Was kinda short on time so I really didn't have a chance to read the package very well. The website is for a Tinsley Transfers.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

My brother is an artist at Tinsley. I just spoke to him and he said that they are not reusable. Even though i am slightly biased, i will say that tinsley makes pretty good stuff. Their temporary tattoos are very realistic and durable. Last one I used lasted a quite a few days. They do a lot if the temp tattoo stuff for Sons of Anarchy, American Horror Story, and many many more.


----------

